

Show HN: Rdio Remote Control for Chrome - cdeutsch
http://partyq.us/

======
iamdave
As an rdio user, this is great! If you manage to make one for the desktop App,
throw it on the Market and I'll gladly pay for it. There are plenty of times
when I'm across the room and want to change tracks without having to get up
and go back to my laptop, something like this would definitely come in handy.

Nice work!

~~~
cdeutsch
Thanks. I'd love to make one for the desktop App but I haven't figured out a
way to do more then Previous, Next, etc. No searching.

I've contemplated building my own desktop app though that basically embeds a
browser plus the extension.

